# Adding Marriott Rewards Number to II Exchnage



## dioxide45 (Aug 10, 2012)

I have never had any major problems in the past adding my Marriott Rewards number to an II exchange by calling 1-800-MARRIOTT. However we have a number of II exchanges right now and after talking with three different reps on two different days, I have been unsuccessful getting my number added. All have indicated that they can't add the number to a vacation club stay.

Has anyone else had any recent experience getting your number added to a reservation? If so, how recent was it?


----------



## jont (Aug 10, 2012)

did it earlier this week. not a problem. rep was happy to do it.


----------



## dougef (Aug 10, 2012)

I have found it depends on who you get on the phone.

BUT - be sure to wait a couple of weeks after you get the exchange.  The res. number will still be attached to someone else in Marriott's system until II tells Marriott about the exchange.  At least this is what I was once told.


----------



## JPrisco (Aug 10, 2012)

I have had trouble too - called at least 3 times - even called the Platinum Elite line and they could not do it.  Said they did not have permission and the reservation was locked; I would have to give my MR # on check in.  
I like to keep track and see all my reservations online in one place.  Guess maybe I'll give it another try.
JP


----------



## Beefnot (Aug 10, 2012)

Are you guys letting the exchanges breathe a bit?  Like dougef said, waiting a bit for the transaction to fully clear in the system.  How fresh are your exchanges?


----------



## javabean (Aug 10, 2012)

I have run into the problems you are encountering. When that happens I call the property directly and ask the personnel there to do it. While we are on the phone I just give them a "by the way, could you..?" and ask them to note my villa request since we happen to be on the phone. That way I can kill two birds with one stone.


----------



## Beefnot (Aug 10, 2012)

When I added my Marriott number to an exchange back in June, I called the resort as well, not the 1-800 number, and requested it with no problems too.


----------



## dvc_john (Aug 10, 2012)

javabean said:


> I have run into the problems you are encountering. When that happens I call the property directly and ask the personnel there to do it. While we are on the phone I just give them a "by the way, could you..?" and ask them to note my villa request since we happen to be on the phone. That way I can kill two birds with one stone.





Beefnot said:


> When I added my Marriott number to an exchange back in June, I called the resort as well, not the 1-800 number, and requested it with no problems too.



I have several upcoming reservations that I want to add my MR number to, and while I have never had a problem in the past, if I do this time, I'll call the resort(s) directly.  Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Southdown13 (Aug 10, 2012)

For the first time, I was not able to add our MR # for an II exchange into Oceana Palms for next May. It is the first exchange through our DC member account. After waiting about two weeks, I called the MR Plat line several times with no luck, and finally the last rep said that she called Oceana Palms directly and told me that they would add the number to the reservation. So I called OP to verify, and they said that the system wouldn’t allow them to add our MR #.

I may try again in a few months or just wait until check in, but I like being able to see all reservations online in our account.


----------



## Beefnot (Aug 10, 2012)

I have an upcoming exchange at Newport Coast Villas in January, and just called them up directly.  The agent asked my how I made the reservation, and when I told her it was via exchange, she told me that their systems don't receive reservation information until 30 days before the check-in date, and I would have to contact owner services to get my Marriott number added.  So I guess when I called Desert Springs II in June to add my Marriott number for my July stay, it was within 30 days.


----------



## krmlaw (Aug 10, 2012)

whats the point to adding your reward number to exchange? you dont get points do you?


----------



## JPrisco (Aug 10, 2012)

I get reward points for charges during my stay and I also get Elite Nights credits for the 7 nights.  This has made me Platinum Elite for three years in a row.
I have tried calling the resort directly and they said they would add my number on check in.


----------



## NJMOM2 (Aug 10, 2012)

I made a reservation via II in my name for Manor Court.  The confirmation indicated that my husband can check in without a Guest Certificate.  We only use my husband's Marriott Reward account.  I didn't even try to add my husband's MR number to the reservation because the names didn't match between the reservation and the MR account.  I guess it was about 30 days before check in and I saw the reservation online for my husband's MR account.  I wouldn't worry about not getting any credit for your stay.  I too would like to see my reservations online for the account but it's no big deal - I'll just post it on my calendar.


----------



## Beefnot (Aug 10, 2012)

NJMOM2 said:


> I made a reservation via II in my name for Manor Court.  The confirmation indicated that my husband can check in without a Guest Certificate.  We only use my husband's Marriott Reward account.  I didn't even try to add my husband's MR number to the reservation because the names didn't match between the reservation and the MR account.  I guess it was about 30 days before check in and I saw the reservation online for my husband's MR account.  I wouldn't worry about not getting any credit for your stay.  I too would like to see my reservations online for the account but it's no big deal - I'll just post it on my calendar.



I suppose one shouldn't worry about it if they don't want nights credits toward the next membership tier level.  Otherwise, worry about it.


----------



## NJMOM2 (Aug 10, 2012)

You can always give it to the resort at check in or have them look it up so you will get credit for the nights and room charges.  That way my plan but some how *before* check in *without me doing anything* the resort matched the reservation to my husband's MR number.  I would have made sure they had the MR number but you don't have to worry about it UNTIL check in.


----------



## aka Julie (Aug 10, 2012)

I like for them to have my DH's MR # prior to check-in since he is Platinum Elite.  This way they know in advance his status and his 500 bonus MR points are ready without asking for them.  I know MR status is not supposed to matter with room assignment, etc., but it never hurts that they know in advance.


----------



## JPrisco (Aug 10, 2012)

I definitely have gotten a better view/more requests filled for being a Platinum Member, so that is why I like my MR# to be there before check.  When room control assigns villas a week before I think it might make a difference.


----------



## brigechols (Aug 10, 2012)

Email works everytime. <internet.customer.care@marriott.com>
Include your MR number, reservation number, name, and address. I've included multiple reservations in a single email and received credit for all.


----------



## GrayFal (Aug 10, 2012)

brigechols said:


> Email works everytime. <internet.customer.care@marriott.com>
> Include your MR number, reservation number, name, and address. I've included multiple reservations in a single email and received credit for all.


I am unsure of the email I have used but I log into my Marriott Reward account and using the email provided there, send the dates and resie number.
I always get an email response the next day that they have added the number and I can then see it in my upcoming stays when I check my reward account.

edit -Target: internet.customer.care@marriott.com - yup, that is the address I get a reply from.


----------



## Beefnot (Aug 10, 2012)

It seemed to even help me, a silver member, to call to add my MR# to the reservation and then request specific unit location.  The desk agent was very accommodating and put in the request to get just the room assignment that suited us best.  Would she have done this with no MR#?  Dunno, maybe.


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 10, 2012)

krmlaw said:


> whats the point to adding your reward number to exchange? you dont get points do you?


You don't get points but you get credit for night stays.  So that 7 night stay at a Marriott TS is the same as a seven night stay at a Marriott hotel.  We got gold status because of our TS stays.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 10, 2012)

JPrisco said:


> I definitely have gotten a better view/more requests filled for being a Platinum Member, so that is why I like my MR# to be there before check.  When room control assigns villas a week before I think it might make a difference.



I am curious how you would have quantified this? Did you compare it to villa assignments prior to being a Platinum member. None of the resorts have indicated in their request "pecking order" MR status.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 10, 2012)

I tried again today and had an interesting experience. We have five reservations total that need numbers attached. The rep was able to add the number to the first one (I had previously never given this confirmation). However, the rep could not add it to the other four. She indicated that they were saying they were MVCI reservations and the system would allow her to input the number but she couldn't finalize it. I even explained that the first one was also a MVCI reservation and she looked at it again and said something about it having a different rate code on it. Not sure what to make of this.

I will try the e-mail address though. If that doesn't work there is no problem adding it at checkin. We just like to have them all on one place on Marriott.com and also so we can receive the e-mail confirmations from Marriott.com that can be e-mailed to TripIt.


----------



## suzannesimon (Aug 10, 2012)

I've never had a problem.  I just check in with my Marriott credit card and they always say they will report it  to Marriott Rewards.


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 10, 2012)

Years ago it was impossible to attach an MR number to any MVCI reservation but a few years ago that changed, when they started giving Elite Night credits for MVCI stays.  Since then there's always been the possibility that we could come up against a rep who couldn't/wouldn't attach an MR number but the solution was usually to hang up and try again.  Now it seems like things are reverting to the way they used to be, at least with II confirmations, and it would be nice to know why.  What's different, again?

The problem I see with having to wait until check-in, for Platinum MR members anyway, is with the 500-pt Arrival Bonus (or whatever else is offered at the few resorts, like Maui Ocean Club, that give you a choice.)  Usually what happens is that at the resorts which only offer the 500 MRP, the check-in packet they put together in advance will have a card in it confirming the 500 MRP.  MR rules say that if a Plat is checked in without being offered the gift then $100 can be claimed by the Plat anytime prior to checking out.  Now if the MR number can't be attached in advance, how can the resort be reasonably expected to know that the gift should be offered, that the card should be in the packet?  They can't, and that means the member won't have any rights to claim the $100.

Hmmmmm.  Anybody have a good MR connection to ask why this issue is once more a problem?  I thought it had been semi-corrected four or five years ago.  I'll ask Marriott Concierge over at flyertalk if no one else has a better contact.


----------



## jhac007 (Aug 10, 2012)

dioxide45 said:


> I have never had any major problems in the past adding my Marriott Rewards number to an II exchange by calling 1-800-MARRIOTT. However we have a number of II exchanges right now and after talking with three different reps on two different days, I have been unsuccessful getting my number added. All have indicated that they can't add the number to a vacation club stay.
> 
> Has anyone else had any recent experience getting your number added to a reservation? If so, how recent was it?



I am going to be at Crystal Shores starting Sept. 1, 2012 for a week.  This is part of what the Vacation Planning Team sent me this evening via e-mail requesting my reply.....

*Check-in Verification*
Date of Arrival:	(Enter your check-in date)
Estimated Time of Arrival:	4:00 p.m.*
*Marriott Rewards® Number:	(Insert number)*
Main Purpose for Visit:	(leisure, business, family reunion, etc...)
Number of Adults/Children:	(xx/xx)

Once I leave CS I will be heading to Ocean Pointe for a week, therefore I will expect the same prompt courtesy e-mail.  
BTW, these are both exchanges.

Jim


----------



## scrapngen (Aug 10, 2012)

I had no problem attaching the MR number to my upcoming exchange. I think it was probably more than 30 days after the exchange came through, but well before the date of the stay.  I was on the phone to use a free stay and asked to take care of it at the same time. It is listed in my Marriott Rewards upcoming stays...

This is my first time exchanging into a Marriott.  It is back to our home resort, so I'm curious what room I'll get as an exchanger. I'll find out on the 19th...


----------



## ada903 (Aug 10, 2012)

I called the platinum line and added my number with no problems to a Newport Coast booking a few days ago.  I only call the platinum line, I always had problems with the regular lines.


----------



## aka Julie (Aug 10, 2012)

jhac007 said:


> Once I leave CS I will be heading to Ocean Pointe for a week, therefore I will expect the same prompt courtesy e-mail.
> BTW, these are both exchanges.



We stayed at SummitWatch last month on an exchange and never received the courtesy e-mail prior to our arrival.  This is the first time we didn't receive anything in advance.

I did call two weeks prior to let the room assignment person know our preference (had to leave a message).


----------



## JPrisco (Aug 10, 2012)

dioxide45 said:


> I am curious how you would have quantified this? Did you compare it to villa assignments prior to being a Platinum member. None of the resorts have indicated in their request "pecking order" MR status.



I know it is not designated in the official pecking order.  
I have only compared my villas to my sisters and brothers assignments at the same resort (neither are Platinum).  I attributed it to the Platinum status, but maybe it was just the luck of the draw.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 10, 2012)

Based on my prior post, it seems to only be effecting certain confirmations. We did wait the usual overnight before looking the confirmations up on Marriott.com. All of them show in my name when I do a look-up by confirmation number. So there isn't any issue with them not already being in my name. It has also been at least five days since they were confirmed with II. It just seems that when the rep brings up the reservation, it is presenting them with a message not to modify the reservation. In the past this was an issue for some but more experienced reps know they could go past this to enter a MR number. However, today it seems that even when the rep tried to enter the number it still stopped them when they attempted to finalize the change.

We aren't platinum, so the arrival gift isn't an issue for us. I just like to be able to e-mail the Marriott.com confirmation to TripIt so I have access to it in our iTouch. I know I can easily add the confirmation on checkin and we should still get credit for the nights and any incidental charges.

Something else interesting I notice. For the one confirmation we were able to have added, when I bring it up online, the text at the bottom says "Eligible charges from this stay will be credited to your Marriott Rewards account". Though I thin they may have changed the verbiage for all reservations. I know in the past it used to be shorter "This stay will be credited t your Marriott Rewards account".


----------



## Beefnot (Aug 11, 2012)

dioxide45 said:


> We aren't platinum, so the arrival gift isn't an issue for us. I just like to be able to e-mail the Marriott.com confirmation to TripIt so I have access to it in our iTouch. I know I can easily add the confirmation on checkin and we should still get credit for the nights and any incidental charges.



For trip it, all you have to do is forward the II confirmation email with the pdf attachment to plans@tripit.com from an email address that is affiliated with your tripit acct.  You don't need a Marriott.com confirmation for that.


----------



## BarbS (Aug 11, 2012)

We have always gotten upgrades when trading back into Barony, from gardenview to oceanside, and from oceanside to oceanfront.  Now I don't know whether this was due to owning two weeks at Barony, hubby's Marriott platinum status, or now being Premier Destination Club members. 

We have a different situation coming up at Barony in a couple of weeks.   We have reserved a 3-night stay through Marriott.com which we are paying for, using the 40% discount.  When  we got the email asking for our preferences, I requested an upgrade from courtyard view (which is what we paid for) to oceanfront.  In the reply I received, I was told they don't do upgrades at Barony, which I know is not true.   I assumed this would work like it does when we book the cheapest room at a Marriott hotel with the expectation of getting upgraded to a better view.  It will be interesting to see what view we end up with, and which priority trumps here, or whether there will be one at all.  Has anyone else had any experience getting upgraded with paid stays at a Vacation Club Resort?



dioxide45 said:


> I am curious how you would have quantified this? Did you compare it to villa assignments prior to being a Platinum member. None of the resorts have indicated in their request "pecking order" MR status.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 11, 2012)

Beefnot said:


> For trip it, all you have to do is forward the II confirmation email with the pdf attachment to plans@tripit.com from an email address that is affiliated with your tripit acct.  You don't need a Marriott.com confirmation for that.



Have you attempted this and had it work? While Interval International is listed as one that will work with TripIt, when I attempted it before it did not recognize it and did not put the information in to my trip plans. I think that perhaps their cruise and other travel confirmations will work, but it never seemed to work with the attached PDF for me. I will give it another try though.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 11, 2012)

BarbS said:


> We have always gotten upgrades when trading back into Barony, from gardenview to oceanside, and from oceanside to oceanfront.  Now I don't know whether this was due to owning two weeks at Barony, hubby's Marriott platinum status, or now being Premier Destination Club members.



Ahh, owners trading back in to their home resorts at most of the HHI resorts have a HUGE priority for upgraded views. These resorts downgrade many non owner II exchangers from the views listed on their II confirmation in order to upgrade owners exchanging back in to their home resorts. I would suspsnct this is the main reason for those upgrades at Barony and not Platinum status.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Aug 11, 2012)

This needs to be a sticky.

1) That it can be done
2) Needing to wait etc.
3) How to do it. 

This comes up frequently.


----------



## Beefnot (Aug 11, 2012)

dioxide45 said:


> Have you attempted this and had it work? While Interval International is listed as one that will work with TripIt, when I attempted it before it did not recognize it and did not put the information in to my trip plans. I think that perhaps their cruise and other travel confirmations will work, but it never seemed to work with the attached PDF for me. I will give it another try though.



Yes, I just did it last night with my NCV confirmation. The pdf was deciphered fine by tripit.


----------



## Beefnot (Aug 11, 2012)

dioxide45 said:


> Ahh, owners trading back in to their home resorts at most of the HHI resorts have a HUGE priority for upgraded views. These resorts downgrade many non owner II exchangers from the views listed on their II confirmation in order to upgrade owners exchanging back in to their home resorts. I would suspsnct this is the main reason for those upgrades at Barony and not Platinum status.



Is there a flag or field in the systems at the resort that indicate the person is an owner vs. an exchanger? Or does one have to tell them?


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 11, 2012)

BarbS said:


> We have always gotten upgrades when trading back into Barony, from gardenview to oceanside, and from oceanside to oceanfront.  Now I don't know whether this was due to owning two weeks at Barony, hubby's Marriott platinum status, or now being Premier Destination Club members.
> 
> We have a different situation coming up at Barony in a couple of weeks.   We have reserved a 3-night stay through Marriott.com which we are paying for, using the 40% discount.  When  we got the email asking for our preferences, I requested an upgrade from courtyard view (which is what we paid for) to oceanfront.  In the reply I received, I was told they don't do upgrades at Barony, which I know is not true.   I assumed this would work like it does when we book the cheapest room at a Marriott hotel with the expectation of getting upgraded to a better view.  It will be interesting to see what view we end up with, and which priority trumps here, or whether there will be one at all.  Has anyone else had any experience getting upgraded with paid stays at a Vacation Club Resort?



I agree with the others as far as exchanging back in to your home resort through II - Barony will place owners higher on the priority list than non-owners, which is why there is such a high probability of II exchangers not being placed into the unit type that's attached to the II confirmation.  Upgrades and downgrades for exchangers are routine at Barony (and SurfWatch as well.)

The paid stay you have coming up at Barony, though?  I'd say chances are that you'll be placed into the view you've purchased through marriott.com.  We do quite a few paid stays at the MVCI resorts (single nights through full weeks) and have never been up- or down-graded from what we purchased.  Status upgrades don't happen anywhere near as routinely for paid MVCI stays as they do for paid Marriott hotel stays.  You might get lucky and if you do that's great, but it's never happened for us.  (We're multi-Week owners, Prem Plus DC members, with Plat MR status, which I'm mentioning only to compare with your status.)


----------



## BarbS (Aug 12, 2012)

SueDonJ said:


> I agree with the others as far as exchanging back in to your home resort through II - Barony will place owners higher on the priority list than non-owners, which is why there is such a high probability of II exchangers not being placed into the unit type that's attached to the II confirmation.  Upgrades and downgrades for exchangers are routine at Barony (and SurfWatch as well.)
> 
> The paid stay you have coming up at Barony, though?  I'd say chances are that you'll be placed into the view you've purchased through marriott.com.  We do quite a few paid stays at the MVCI resorts (single nights through full weeks) and have never been up- or down-graded from what we purchased.  Status upgrades don't happen anywhere near as routinely for paid MVCI stays as they do for paid Marriott hotel stays.  You might get lucky and if you do that's great, but it's never happened for us.  (We're multi-Week owners, Prem Plus DC members, with Plat MR status, which I'm mentioning only to compare with your status.)



Thanks.  Have  you ever had a paid stay at a resort where you're an owner?  I just wondered if that made any difference, not necessarily in an upgraded view, but a more desirable view within the category you paid for?  The only two views available on Marriott.com were garden view and courtyard view (instead of oceanside view).  If oceanfront had been available, I would have booked that.   In the email we got, we were asked to choose by #1 and #2, which was more important - a high floor or a specific building.  I don't recall ever being asked to do this before.


----------



## javabean (Aug 12, 2012)

Speaking for myself, I like to add our MR# to the reservation before we get there. We usually drive to the east coast locations and that leaves way too much travel time for me to drive myself crazy thinking about all the things that could mess up our arrival. -Will my reservation be in order? -Will I get nights credit for our stay? Will my villa requests be honored? -Will we have to wait for our villa to be ready? What do I need from the grocery store?  So I now make sure they have our confirmation # on record, our MR# already attached to the reservation, and I call the front desk when we are about 1 hour away and ask if the villa is ready. If it isn't, we go directly to the store, refill the gas tank, etc. I consider these pre arrangements a form of self sanity preservation so I'm not aggressively approaching the front desk representative.:annoyed: Crazy the way we can try to put a damper on our own vacations.


----------



## BarbS (Aug 12, 2012)

Beefnot said:


> Is there a flag or field in the systems at the resort that indicate the person is an owner vs. an exchanger? Or does one have to tell them?



I think it's probably in their system whether you're an owner or an exchanger.  We've always been treated the same every time whether we're using our owner weeks or exchanging back in, or even using an AC.   Although I'm not sure how much they know about how many weeks you own and where, since there used to be a sign at the check-out counter at Barony which said.......please let us know if you're multiple week owners.  I don't recall seeing that sign the last time I was there, so maybe now they have all your ownership info in their system.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks for raising this issue as it reminds me that I need to add our MRP to 3 MCVI stays we have arranged via trades. I am interested to see if I encounter similar issues.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 12, 2012)

I called the Marriott phone number provided by the OP and was instructed to call MVCI at 800-845-4226.  I called them, provided the Marriott reservation number from the confirmations that II emailed to me, and they entered my MRP number on my reservations.  They were reflected in my MRP account for upcoming reservations within minutes.

Thanks again for the reminder as I may have forgotten otherwise.  Cheers!


----------



## mav (Aug 13, 2012)

Has anyone ever added their Hilton Honors Rewards account # to  their exchange confirmation into a Hilton resort? I am curious about that. 
  Thank you for any input.


----------



## dvc_john (Aug 13, 2012)

mav said:


> Has anyone ever added their Hilton Honors Rewards account # to  their exchange confirmation into a Hilton resort?



I don't think it would do any good. I know you don't earn stay credits.
And they don't give a 500 point bonus for diamonds like Marriott does for Platinum.
And I don't think you earn any points on incidental purchases (although I could be wrong on that.)


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 13, 2012)

brigechols said:


> Email works everytime. <internet.customer.care@marriott.com>
> Include your MR number, reservation number, name, and address. I've included multiple reservations in a single email and received credit for all.



I e-mailed internet customer care with two of my confirmation numbers. Truly I wasn't expecting satisfactory results when they responded indicating that they had forwarded my request to Owner Services. To my surprise, I received two e-mails today showing my reservations. These are the e-mails that are generated whenever they added my number in the past (from Marriott.com). I didn't receive a reply from anyone at Owner Services.

I am going to attempt the other two but try to attach my wife's number to the confirmation. We will see if it works since I am the primary on the II account.


----------



## GrayFal (Aug 14, 2012)

dioxide45 said:


> I e-mailed internet customer care with two of my confirmation numbers. Truly I wasn't expecting satisfactory results when they responded indicating that they had forwarded my request to Owner Services. To my surprise, I received two e-mails today showing my reservations. These are the e-mails that are generated whenever they added my number in the past (from Marriott.com). I didn't receive a reply from anyone at Owner Services.
> 
> I am going to attempt the other two but try to attach my wife's number to the confirmation. We will see if it works since I am the primary on the II account.


II now list BOTH names on every confirmation so it should work - but why split the 'stay credit' between two accounts? Have you already reached Gold this year?


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 14, 2012)

GrayFal said:


> II now list BOTH names on every confirmation so it should work - but why split the 'stay credit' between two accounts? Have you already reached Gold this year?



The reason we are splitting credit is because we don't want my wife to reach gold this year. She is only silver, we want to roll over as many nights as possible since when her credit card nights post in early 2013, she will hit gold which will expire 12/31/2014. If she hits gold this year, it will expire at the end of 2013 and very few nights will actually roll over in to 2013.


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Aug 14, 2012)

dioxide45 said:


> ....we want to roll over as many nights as possible since when her credit card nights post in early 2013, she will hit gold...



Does the roll-over night programs still exist going into to 2013?  For some reason I thought that program was over....


----------



## GrayFal (Aug 14, 2012)

dioxide45 said:


> The reason we are splitting credit is because we don't want my wife to reach gold this year. She is only silver, we want to roll over as many nights as possible since when her credit card nights post in early 2013, she will hit gold which will expire 12/31/2014. If she hits gold this year, it will expire at the end of 2013 and very few nights will actually roll over in to 2013.


I need more of an understanding of how this works.
We (DH) were granted Gold again this year - are currently at 66 nights with 14 more coming up in September.
If I hit Platinum then, will it go forward to 12/31/14 or only 2013?


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 15, 2012)

FlyerBobcat said:


> Does the roll-over night programs still exist going into to 2013?  For some reason I thought that program was over....



It was extended for at least another year.

http://www.marriott.com/marriott/eliterolloverFAQs.mi


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 15, 2012)

GrayFal said:


> I need more of an understanding of how this works.
> We (DH) were granted Gold again this year - are currently at 66 nights with 14 more coming up in September.
> If I hit Platinum then, will it go forward to 12/31/14 or only 2013?



If you reach platinum prior to the end of this year, it will be good through 12/31/2013.


----------



## MALC9990 (Aug 15, 2012)

GrayFal said:


> I need more of an understanding of how this works.
> We (DH) were granted Gold again this year - are currently at 66 nights with 14 more coming up in September.
> If I hit Platinum then, will it go forward to 12/31/14 or only 2013?



It will be Plat thru end Jan 2014 - allowing for the time it take Marriott to update all the MR accounts at the year end. If you amass more than 75 nights in 2013 you will then be Plat thru end Jan 2015.


----------



## BarbS (Aug 15, 2012)

In case there is anyone who doesn't already know,  if you have the Marriott Visa card (the black one), you get 15 elite nights every year, plus 1 night for every $3,000 charged to the card.


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks for that link!


dioxide45 said:


> It was extended for at least another year.
> 
> http://www.marriott.com/marriott/eliterolloverFAQs.mi


----------



## dvc_john (Aug 15, 2012)

Re: Adding MR number

Mixed results.....

I have 4 upcoming Marriott II getaways (at 4 different Orlando area resorts), and just tried to add my MR number to those reservations thru the Platinum number. All reservations were made months ago.

Had no problem with 3 of the resrvations - MR number was added without any difficulty.

The 4th had some kind of lock on it that prevents them from making any changes, and they said I had to call the resort directly.
I called the resort, and they said it was too soon, and to call back 1 to 2 weeks before I arrive.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 15, 2012)

dvc_john said:


> Re: Adding MR number
> 
> Mixed results.....
> 
> ...



This matches our recent experience. There are definitely some reservations that they can't update the MR number on. However an e-mail to Internet Customer Care should get it updated. They will forward it to Owner Services, but it did the trick for us.


----------



## dvc_john (Aug 19, 2012)

dioxide45 said:


> This matches our recent experience. There are definitely some reservations that they can't update the MR number on. However an e-mail to Internet Customer Care should get it updated. They will forward it to Owner Services, but it did the trick for us.



Just reporting back.

Even though the Platinum line said that they could not add my MR# to that one reservation, and when I called the resort directly, they said to call back 1 to 2 weeks in advance, sending an email to Internet Customer Care worked like a charm.  

Thanks


----------



## bobpark56 (Aug 19, 2012)

mjm1 said:


> I called the Marriott phone number provided by the OP and was instructed to call MVCI at 800-845-4226.  I called them, provided the Marriott reservation number from the confirmations that II emailed to me, and they entered my MRP number on my reservations.  They were reflected in my MRP account for upcoming reservations within minutes.



Thanks for the tip. I just did that, and it worked like a charm. If you are a Marriott owner, this is the way to go.
  --bp


----------



## Ann in CA (Aug 19, 2012)

brigechols said:


> Email works everytime. <internet.customer.care@marriott.com>
> Include your MR number, reservation number, name, and address. I've included multiple reservations in a single email and received credit for all.



This afternoon I finally got around to requesting  that the MR# be added, for the first time using the email suggested.  In less than two hours, I had emails with both the Marriott confirmations with MR# attached, as well as a note from the customer care rep.  (and on Sunday too!)

Our first exchange came in in June, and last month I called platinum line to attach the number.  However, they said the res was locked, and could not be done. Knowing I had another exchange due, this week I waited a couple of days after it arrived , and thanks to this thread did not play MR# roulette again!

Thanks for the email address bridgchols, and for all the other TUG suggestions as well!  It used to be so easy by phone, but this email system is pretty easy as well.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 19, 2012)

Ann in CA said:


> This afternoon I finally got around to requesting  that the MR# be added, for the first time using the email suggested.  In less than two hours, I had emails with both the Marriott confirmations with MR# attached, as well as a note from the customer care rep.  (and on Sunday too!)
> 
> Our first exchange came in in June, and last month I called platinum line to attach the number.  However, they said the res was locked, and could not be done. Knowing I had another exchange due, this week I waited a couple of days after it arrived , and thanks to this thread did not play MR# roulette again!
> 
> Thanks for the email address bridgchols, and for all the other TUG suggestions as well!  It used to be so easy by phone, but this email system is pretty easy as well.



It doesn't seem that all e-mails are that fast, our e-mails had to be forwarded to Owner Services to be processed and it took a couple days for the confirmation e-mails. I am thinking it has something to do with how the reservations are setup.


----------



## DJensen (Aug 22, 2012)

*Boston Custom House Nights Added*

Just got back from Custom House, they added my number upon check-in and received the nights credit (Custom House was an exchange from Manor Club).


----------



## krmlaw (Aug 22, 2012)

JUst called Marriott they said because its an II exhcnage I cannot add rewards number ... is this correct?


----------



## mav (Aug 22, 2012)

krmlaw said:


> JUst called Marriott they said because its an II exhcnage I cannot add rewards number ... is this correct?



   I am curious, do you own a Marriott week?


----------



## brigechols (Aug 22, 2012)

krmlaw said:


> JUst called Marriott they said because its an II exhcnage I cannot add rewards number ... is this correct?



This is incorrect. Send an email. Works every time.


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 22, 2012)

I've had the email fail after trying to get it added by phone.  If you try and still can't get it added just make sue you get it added on when you check in.  Also calling the resort directly about a week to two before check in has worked for me.


----------



## brigechols (Aug 22, 2012)

Duplicate post.


----------



## brigechols (Aug 22, 2012)

tschwa2 said:


> I've had the email fail after trying to get it added by phone.  If you try and still can't get it added just make sue you get it added on when you check in.  Also calling the resort directly about a week to two before check in has worked for me.



I can only speak to my experience of reserving and exchanging into Marriott resorts over  the past three years. Marriott (1) acknowledges receipt of the email and then (2) adds the MR number to the reservation. In your case, which step failed?


----------



## 1st Class (Aug 22, 2012)

krmlaw said:


> JUst called Marriott they said because its an II exhcnage I cannot add rewards number ... is this correct?



No, as previously stated by another poster.  It is incorrect.  Send an e-mail and include the Marriott reservation # only.  Do not include the II #.  

I just added my rewards # a couple of days ago using the e-mail method.  When I checked a couple of hours later, the # was attached.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 22, 2012)

krmlaw said:


> JUst called Marriott they said because its an II exhcnage I cannot add rewards number ... is this correct?



This is what many people are getting now when calling on the phone. As others said, sent the e-mail.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 22, 2012)

GrayFal said:


> II now list BOTH names on every confirmation so it should work - but why split the 'stay credit' between two accounts? Have you already reached Gold this year?



I had two additoinal confirmations that we wanted to add my wifes MR number to. My name is listed as the primary on the II confirmation. Sent the e-mail and within a few minutes had a response back that her MR number was added. Confirmed online that they showed up and also received the e-mail. So it is possible to add either persons MR number to a reservation now. As you indicated, it now appears that II passes both names to Marriott reservations.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 10, 2013)

It seems that the type of deposit determines who can add the number. Over the last few months, I have sent three e-mails to Internet Customer Care to have a MR number added to a confirmation. Two of them they were able to add themselves and one they sent to Marriott Vacations Worldwide Customer Care.

On the reservations, the indicated the following. GOLD SEASON, BULK BANKING, and MVC POINTS BULK. Below is what happened to each reservation as it relates to adding the MR number. I think the one that indicates GOLD SEASON is an owner deposit.

GOLD SEASON - MR number added by Internet Customer Care
BULK BANKING - MR number added by Internet Customer Care
MVC POINTS BULK - Internet Customer Care forwarded to Marriott Vacations Worldwide Customer Care to have number MR number added.


----------



## caterina25 (Mar 11, 2014)

I usually call Marriott with a special request and the request and reservation gets into their system.


----------



## Ann in CA (Mar 11, 2014)

caterina25 said:


> I usually call Marriott with a special request and the request and reservation gets into their system.



This is a pretty old thread.. My posts here about the email option are over a year old, and as of last night it definitely no longer works every time for me, even though successfully submitted in exactly the same form as the many previous times. There is a more current thread, in which the no longer always successful outcomes of email or phone requests are discussed, however, making a special request ( such as accessible unit) may obligate them to actually attach the MR number to be sure that request is granted, so that could be helpful.


----------



## SueDonJ (Mar 12, 2014)

Ann in CA said:


> This is a pretty old thread.. My posts here about the email option are over a year old, and as of last night it definitely no longer works every time for me, even though successfully submitted in exactly the same form as the many previous times. There is a more current thread, in which the no longer always successful outcomes of email or phone requests are discussed, however, making a special request ( such as accessible unit) may obligate them to actually attach the MR number to be sure that request is granted, so that could be helpful.



Because things appear to have changed and because this thread is older, it's being locked.  Please refer to the following thread for the most current information:

How to add Marriott Rewards number to Interval Reservation


----------

